# Two grown male rats in Quad Cities area (IA/IL) need a LOVING home



## Sherritasworld (Mar 17, 2014)

I don't know why I'm posting this, I'll never release them to anyone. I love them madly but I just don't feel that I spend enough time with them. I'd love for them to be with rat people that can/will spend a lot of time with them, they deserve that. They're precious little guys, never bit anyone or did anything wrong, though one refuses to use the litter box. I bought them together, and insist they stay together, about a year and a half ago when they were just tiny guys. If anyone is interested, go ahead and make your case as to why you'd be a better rat parent than I.


----------

